# Another Gift



## jcdeboever (Nov 20, 2020)

Canon EOS 5D classic with battery grip, 6 batteries, 50mm 1.8, 100mm macro 2.8 non USM. I don't know much about Canon but I will give it a walk through. I just got rid of a bunch of gear.... so probably will sell it at some point unless I really like it. 15 years old and seems to be in good order.


----------



## Space Face (Nov 21, 2020)

Sounds good.  The original 5D is a great wee camera.  There's a portrait guy on here uses one (his name escapes me at the moment) and it produces brilliant images.


----------



## Space Face (Nov 21, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Sounds good.  The original 5D is a great wee camera.  There's a portrait guy on here uses one (his name escapes me at the moment) and it produces brilliant images.




DanOstrergen, that's the fella.

Seems not everyone agrees that this camera is good and he takes brilliant pictures with it.  Hey ho, there's no accounting for taste.


----------



## nathanparson (Mar 5, 2021)

I know who you're talking about, but I've forgotten his name. I found it on the Internet when I was looking at which camera to take to my friend for his birthday. I was amazed by the photos I saw, very beautiful. I also gave my friend such a camera, and he was very pleased. He is a photographer by profession and is very well versed and makes very beautiful and high-quality work. But that's when it was my birthday, and as he knows I'm a fan of superhero movies, he gave me a custom costume with the supernatural superhero SuperNath. My name is Nathan, and you already understood, he gave me my own superhero costume, and I found it on sale in an online store https://www.kidssuperherocapes.com/personalized-superhero-cape/ .


----------



## nokk (Mar 5, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Canon EOS 5D classic with battery grip, 6 batteries, 50mm 1.8, 100mm macro 2.8 non USM. I don't know much about Canon but I will give it a walk through. I just got rid of a bunch of gear.... so probably will sell it at some point unless I really like it. 15 years old and seems to be in good order.


that's some nice gear.  i really liked 100mm macro lens when i had it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 5, 2021)

nokk said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Canon EOS 5D classic with battery grip, 6 batteries, 50mm 1.8, 100mm macro 2.8 non USM. I don't know much about Canon but I will give it a walk through. I just got rid of a bunch of gear.... so probably will sell it at some point unless I really like it. 15 years old and seems to be in good order.
> ...



Now that I've had a chance to use it, I really like the image character that it produces. Very film like, especially if you bump the ISO. I can see why it's a bit of a cult classic.


----------

